# hanging up



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

The last 2 spots I have called I have seen coyotes but they seem to sit down .5mile away and show no interest of getting closer or poke there head out for a few minutes at about .5 mile and then slowly walk back to where they came from. Any advice?


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe start practicing your .5 mile shots!


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I have been switching to a kiyiyi to get those long bombers to come in. Also if terrain allows I will try and cut the distance and give them a go again.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

snowgooser i tried a kiyi but it did nothing. When you move in and setup again how close do you like to get?


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I try and get as close as I can (400 yards is my ideal) a try a bird distress. Used that strategy this afternoon and brought one into 50 yards. Missed him clean a bunch of times, but up until that it worked.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

vary your volume, or switch calls.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Do the areas your calling get hunted by anyone else? It sounds to me like they might have already been called and shot at from that spot, saw you walk in, or that your not close enough to their core area. Next time you call it try and come in from a different direction while using as much cover to your advantage as you can, try a different sound and get a few hundred yards closer.
Good luck, you'll get em sooner or later.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd say they heard/seen you on the way in. Be sneakier. Or, The snow is deep and they don't want to travel. Might be another issue. This time of year coyotes know what a call is, so unless you're decent at calling you're going to have a heck of a time with the smart ones. Just keep working on them.

Here is another tip, if you do go back to those same spots, try and get yourself a lot closer to the spot where they hung up at. If I can i'll go to the exact hill they hung up on. If they came to that spot before, chances are they'll come there again.

For most fur hunters they're about done by now anyhow, because the fur is starting to rub and go down hill pretty fast, so unless you just like to kill coyotes, it isn't worth wasting gas this time of year.

xdeano


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

There is not many coyote hunters in the area, and most of them have not been out lately, due to the deep snow. The snow is deep but there is enough of a crust for a coyote to walk on. I know they did not see me because they showed up about 10 min into calling and before I called I glassed the area for about 5 minutes and did not see them.
xdeano
the fur looked good at a distance but i will hunt them anyway because with the early winter and deep snow they have really been hurting the deer.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

well now that you've elaborated on your story with them actually coming in after calling and hanging up, even with crusted snow, i'd have to say that you may have bumped into a boundary and you need to get to that hill that they were on when you saw them for sure. But that is if you can get to that hill without being seen.

By all means if you're out trying to save the deer keep at it, I was just adding a little bit of a disclaimer to those guys who want to go out and shoot coyotes for money. Unless you have a blind fur buyer with no feeling in his hands you'll have a hard time getting rid of them. 

xdeano


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

The young coyote's pelts are going downhill now, but the old dogs are still looking good. Killed a big male a week ago that looked as good as any of the select coyotes I killed all year.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I had called around christmas time and had called 2 pairs coming from differant ends of the valley at the same time. When I called it this time I did use a differant sound but I was close to where I had shot a coyote around X-mas time. The 2nd area I used an old low road, thats plugged with snow, and remember seeing lots of tracks and crap along this road. I think this may have been a boundary. But I'm not sure if the first place they did not come in because they remember bad past experiences :sniper: or if it was a boundary.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

If you're very versatile,or have an electronic,might want to try imitating coyotes fighting,then move into coyote distress.
Also just a brief comment on selling furs.Its my understanding some large buyers have 'orders' that have quite a ways to go to get filled.Some intend to buy even marginal fur through March.Of course price suffers with quality going down.Burrs and bad(real bad)rubbing will mean some are just worthless but....
I sold some SoDaks yesterday to Beadles in Aberdeen and they sure don't match NoDak pale prices.  
He did say he was buying through March though.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

didn't say every coyote was going to be bad, but a very high majority will be crap this time of year, and you're not going to get your money out of them, period. If you can get some money for those rubbed ones good for you, but is it worth your time putting up a rubbed one for 10 bucks, I know my time is worth more than that.

SaskHunter, it's really hard to diagnose what's going on there. But, it has to be one if not more of the issues that we all have posted here. Good luck man, don't get frustrated and keep after them.

xdeano


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks for the advice everyone, I will keep you all posted. xdeano the coyotes would have to be dumb to rub too much in this weather -40 celcius with the windchill here today.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

"rubbing" is done inadvertently, not on "purpose" by the coyote.

Traveling through cover all winter (cattails and buck brush are the worst!), laying on snow for several months, is all real hard on fur. Temps really have nothing to do with it. Its all in the location. Silky soft coyotes running heavy cover will rub sooner than coarse flat uglies running light cover.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Hang ups are frustrating. There are few good solutions. I believe that xdeano is absolutely right in your case, there is a boundary that they don't want to cross. Three months ago they may have come across, but this time of year the territories are defended more fiercely due to the breeding season. It gets even more fierce when it's denning time. Changing up your calling can get them closer may work, or it can blow up on you. If they sit on the edge of their territory and then you give them something new to focus on, you may be pinned down for awhile. If you get up and leave while they are watching, you have just educated them to all of the sounds you hit them with.
If I am faced with a hang up and absolutely determined to get that dog (or dogs) I sit still and make no sound. I want that dog to lose interest completely and leave. If conditions favor it I will sneak in the backdoor and get within 400 yards or so. I then use a mouth blown squeaker. If there is no wind, being within 1/2 mile is good enough.
If a sneak won't work due to terrain or wind direction, then I try to figure out where the coyote was originally headed before I disturbed it's routine. They often hunt into the wind. The move then is to get ahead of the coyote and off to one side of "upwind" a good bit. Quartering in from behind is great if the terrain allows, a coyote will usually retrace his steps with greater confidence.
If neither of these options look doable, I bail and come back another day, remembering where that boundary was. :thumb:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Something I should have mentioned: if a coyote hangs up on the edge of it's territory; the dominant coyote from the territory you are sitting in, may be coming up behind you!  Been down that road a few times! The same applies to fox hunting.


----------



## nowblogstarted (Nov 9, 2011)

I like this forum.By the way,I am a newer here.

Buy Diablo 3 Gold | diablo 3 power leveling | Diablo III Power Leveling


----------

